# veto pro pac XL



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

who here owns one of these bags? how do you like it?


----------



## Charlie K (Aug 14, 2008)

I have had one for about 3 years and I love it. It can get heavy if you keep piling stuff in it. Full loaded it weighs about what my bucket weighed. The neat thing about the Veto is I have every tool I need in one spot and you can find them. Also bought one for my son and he loves it. Caught them on sale at Amazon for about 105.00 each and free shipping.


Charlie


----------



## Greenblinker (Aug 4, 2008)

I own the XXL and I love it, I'll try to post a picture sometime tomorrow night. Its very heavy loaded up but usually I drop it wherever I'm set up and load up my tool pouch from there. I have tried using buckets, husky brand bags, a Ridgid brand bag and even a couple of others but none compare for my needs. I am extremely anal about my tools and organization in general. That said I can tell rather quickly if I am missing something just by glancing at the front compartment. I can also say that Vito's customer service is amazing. I tore the zipper on my first bag almost a year after owning it and 3 days after I called them i had a new bag on my doorstep. So bottom line they are expensive, but for me they are the best bags out there. Hope that helps. - Nick


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I have the XL and LC. I use the LC as a daily work bag and the XL as storage in the truck. The LC carries more than enough for daily work.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

the XXL is pretty huge. i could nevercarry that many tools in my bag


----------



## Kletis (Jan 18, 2008)

I have the XL and the LT-XL. They are both great bags. The LT-XL is about twice the price but it can hold a laptop in it which is great for programming and it is also great for carrying note pads etc....the one side is good for holding test/ office equipment as well. I don't really think that the few things more that you get out of it justify the added expense but I am a tool buff and it was worth it to me. I would absolutely recommend the XL though. These bags are the best I have ever owned for many reasons and I have owned many bags.....


----------



## Greenblinker (Aug 4, 2008)

Here are those pictures as promised. This bag probably weighs in at around 40Lb. Fortunately I usually don't have to go to far to park it lol. However with the shoulder strap it really isn't that bad carrying it around when I do have too. Like I said, it is the best bag for me.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks for the pics greenblinker - I didnt realize that that bag was more than I thought. It actually looks pretty cool.

I am undecided about having open access to the handtools though - I like that it zips and they are covered, yet I also dont like that at the same time.

~Matt


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The Sanley FatMax A-Frame toolbag is a pretty good substitution for the Veto if you're on a budget.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Those Stanley's are sold at Lowes and they are somewhat comparable in design. But, they're not nearly as nice and nowhere near the quality or heavy-dutyness of the Veto. But not bad for the money, I think it was right at $50.

I've got the Veto XL and love it, definitely worth the money. I'd love to have the LT-XL, not for the laptop space but for the extra compartment....but there's no way I'm spending that much on a tool bag.

Get the Veto, you won't regret it.


----------



## headrec (Feb 25, 2008)

Another alternative to the veto. http://www.goclc.com/products/detail002.asp?partNo=1539

I like it a lot. I personally chose it over the veto due to the storage in the middle as well as the sides.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

veto is my new love now ill never go anywhere else now.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> veto is my new love now ill never go anywhere else now.


Ok wow do you want a private room or something







?


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

gilbequick said:


> Ok wow do you want a private room or something
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i knew someone would make a comment. i should of edited that :thumbsup:


----------



## NevadaBoy (May 4, 2009)

Looks good. Nice setup.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Greenblinker said:


> Here are those pictures as promised. This bag probably weighs in at around 40Lb. Fortunately I usually don't have to go to far to park it lol. However with the shoulder strap it really isn't that bad carrying it around when I do have too. Like I said, it is the best bag for me.


 hey man, How do you like that hilti cordless? im in the market for a new system. The milwukee v28 is just not cutting it for me.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

captkirk said:


> hey man, How do you like that hilti cordless? im in the market for a new system. The milwukee v28 is just not cutting it for me.


 
That Hilti 121A is much slower in rpm than any other drill I have ever used but as for blowing holes in panels with unibits for punch studs it just keeps on going.


----------

